# Darkening Supplements If going to show...



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

I just go this in my email today, it looks like a new product.
Might be worth checking out:
SmartDark & Handsome - Horse Skin & Coat Supplements from SmartPak Equine


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I got that email too. I wish I had a dark horse just to use it on because I like the name. Baha. 

SmartPak makes some good products. You could call them if you have any questions; they have fantastic customer service.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

HorsesAreForever said:


> I wanted to use a darking supplement such as black as knight because of where she bleaches.


Is it the horse in your avatar?


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I got that email too and thought it sounded like a cool name too!


----------



## Christine1003 (Nov 26, 2010)

That smart pack stuff has capsaisin which I believe shows up on a drug test so thats a no go lol. I would probably feed a fish oil supplement for a shiny coat. and just try to keep the sheet on during the day and allow a pasture with shade if possible. This is why I don't show haha.

*Edit*
I did some research and the cheval international company that makes "Black as knight" offers a show horse formula that does not contain illegal ingredients. You just need to specify when ordering.

http://chevalinternational.com/page2.html

It's near the bottom of the page.


----------



## BlueEyedBeauty (Dec 16, 2009)

christine1003 said:


> that smart pack stuff has capsaisin which i believe shows up on a drug test so thats a no go lol. I would probably feed a fish oil supplement for a shiny coat. And just try to keep the sheet on during the day and allow a pasture with shade if possible. This is why i don't show haha.
> 
> *edit*
> i did some research and the cheval international company that makes "black as knight" offers a show horse formula that does not contain illegal ingredients. You just need to specify when ordering.
> ...


thank you! =)


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Makes me glad I have a chestnut now...hahaha...but then, I didn't really care either way, even when I had my bays... I just hate spending so much on different supplements! haha! 

I would try sheeting her...that is the simplest, and you won't test pos. on drug tests. 

Oh, and just make sure she is getting adequate levels of copper; being a dark colored horse, she requires more than other lighter colored horses...most people forget that, and it's a simple thing to ensure some 'color protection'!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

black sunflower seeds are quite good for darkening a horse. not sure if they would show on a drugs test or not though.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

faye said:


> black sunflower seeds are quite good for darkening a horse. not sure if they would show on a drugs test or not though.


 Sunflower seeds don't test.

I was just about to say just what Christine did!
I also find it helps to use a UV blocking fly sheet, and bath/condition with a UV blocking shampoo and conditioner, like vetrolin's "solar guard".

Good luck!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I totally forgot about this post... 

Ive had her on Dark as Knight for at least 3 months now and she is STILL bleaching... not as fast or as bad but its still there. Im having my barn owner keep a fly sheet on her any time shes out.. but thats annoying cause of how expensive it gets.. 


mom2pride... can you explain more about the copper?? Is there a supplement??? Cause Nova does have low red blood cells sometimes and I may end up putting her back on red cell idk if that has any copper in it or anything?


----------



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

Here is my black horse BEFORE (in July in TX):









And here he is early Sept (about 6 weeks) AFTER:


















I used NU-IMAGE supplement. They also make NU-IMAGE Dark Horse. You can find it at most tack shops or local feed stores. 
Or online
Nu-Image - Horse Skin & Coat Supplements from SmartPak Equine


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Ill deff have to try that.. couldnt hurt her.


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

I heard paprika is great for black horses, but you need to stop giving it about a month before showing since it shows up positive in drug tests.


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

I use solid paprika. Two tablespoons a day.

BAK has paprika as the leading ingridient, but the other stuff is just a filler and lessens the effectiveness of it.

My bay gelding is, in mid summer, a beautiful rich dark bay, and the sun doesnt fade him to almost a buckskin anymore. Just take him off of it a few weeks before a show. Its best to start feeding it during winter, for it to be fully effective.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

neither paprika or BAK worked for me and i started it super early and feed about 2-4oz of it. i just use a fly sheet with uv protection. my horse still fades !


----------

